# الموسوعة الالكترونية الشاملة كاملة



## ahmed_n2254 (7 مارس 2012)

.  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارجوا التثبيت 
 by: AHMED MAHMOUD NASSR 


www.mediafire.com/?ibm89tnglv12k9i
www.mediafire.com/?0k5b6m4ke9p803q

نظرا لكثره الطلب على هذه الاسطوانه وصعوبه الحصول عليها 

الحمد لله وجتها على النت بروابط تحميل صاروخيه 

نقلا عن  Eng.AzZaM 

هذه الاسطوانه تضم 
المشاريع والدوائر الإلكترونية

فاحص القصر
التحكم بدرجة الحرارة
حساب عدد الأيام
من الذي ضغط الزر أولا؟
جرس إلكتروني
التحكم بشدة الصوت رقميا
دائرة توقيت وتأخير
جهاز إنذار بالضوء والضلام
مفتاح كهربائي باللمس
مكبر سمعي إستطاعة 50 وات
مكبر منخفض الإستطاعه
جرس إضافي للهاتف
دارة تشغيل مصابيح الطوارئ
المهندس محمد نذير المتني
دارة للتحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء
دارة كاشف المعادن
دارة ضوء متقطع
مضخم تردد سمعي 50 وات
لتوصيل الكمبيوتر بجهاز التلفزيون
دائرة تأخير 15 ثانية
مؤشر حالة خط الهاتف
محولات تنظيم التوتر الكهربائي و داراتها الإلكترونية
دائرة التنصت على بكاء الطفل
سماعة رأس خاصة بالهاتف
دائرة تحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء
اورغ الكتروني 

,وغير ذلك بكثير 

الروابط 
PART1 

www.mediafire.com/?ibm89tnglv12k9i 

PART2
www.mediafire.com/?0k5b6m4ke9p803q 

تم بحمد الله 
*
WITH MY BEST WISHES :AHMED NASSR* 
وهى 2 رابط فقط


----------



## zeid25 (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى على محمد2 (29 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ENG 33 (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## diavance (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*أستحلفكم بالله أحتاج هذة الإسطوانة*​


----------



## noureldiien (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## blootchy (3 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## gouriani (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yacine55 (10 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## rockyman (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Ahmed Didoooo (25 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خييير


----------



## ALEEXO (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## kimooo421 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

فعلا تستحق منى وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## eliker bahij (20 ديسمبر 2014)

.The links are not working
?Could you please add other links​


----------



## سعيدعلى احمد (11 يناير 2015)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ابوخالد123 (26 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedragab1250 (11 مارس 2015)

مشكور


----------



## mounir.rouabah (11 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فادى علاء (26 سبتمبر 2015)

ممتاز


----------



## عين2 (25 أكتوبر 2015)

الروابط دي كلها غير فعالة ارجو من له الاسطونة يرفع لينا مرة ثانية. ويكون ليه. جزيل الشكر


----------



## gobar (5 يناير 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## wisamey (27 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## momon (2 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## المتكامل (16 نوفمبر 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

